# What's better than gel blocks?



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

https://www.bhg.com.au/gin-and-tonic-marmalade


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

What’s a gel block


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

A block made of gel, duh


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I find that a Gel (GU type thing) has a better hit than blocks. 

A block seems decent to keep eating whereas the Gel provides energy recovery. I use blocks on shorter rides just to sustain but they don't help with longer riders. On a bike ride I supplement that with some type of solid, like Pro Bar, etc.

I notice the Gel working more when I'm out of shape than I do when I'm in top shape. Meaning, if I am strong, I don't feel stronger when eating. If I'm at a lower fitness level, the Gel gives me good performance for a while.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ uh...did you check the vid, bro?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I take Jello shooters with me


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

baby food pouches are my go to


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I use apple sauce pouches a lot. If I start bonking I need sugar and they work fast.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ You guys need to check the link in the OP.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

seems to me like someone could figure out how to make boozy blocks/gummies if they can make boozy marmalade


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm thinking there'd be a market for boozy baby food pouches.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

Elastomers!

And my day is done.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> I'm thinking there'd be a market for boozy baby food pouches.


Definitely

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Be carefull about mixing this up with your bike supplement kit:


----------

